# Anyone see the dustpan brush?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, Bridget is so adorable. 

Nothing like training her at an early age to do housework.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"Where do you want me to start?"

Well trained at a young age!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

If I could just get her to do windows without using her tongue!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So helpful! Tell her she can come clean my house any day!


----------

